# Infrared High Power LED



## betti154 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask this question, but I'm not sure which group was relevant. 

I'm looking for a high Power LED in the 80-100w space, near IR spectrum 730-850nm range. LED on board must fit in 49mm diameter. I've seen and have tested some Chinese ones on eBay (see below), though wondering if I can find one from a more credible source. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/100W-850nm-35...V-Night-Vision-Camera-Bulb-Lamp-/261645747570

Can anyone point me to a manufacturer? 

Thanks, Damien.


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 17, 2016)

idk about the power specs, but here's some info, not sure if it is what you need:

Cree's XLamp XP-E comes in far red:
730nm - 750nm (select VARIATIONS tab to see various XP-E reds)

Osram seems to have the deeper IR spectrum covered:
850nm
940nm

Phillips also apparently has some deep IR LED products:
808nm, 850nm, 940nm and 980nm

The above are high power, high output LED products. The other well known HP/HO LED manufacturers, Nichia, and Lumiled (Luxeon) seem to top out in the near infrared ~700nm, and GE appears to focus on larger bulb-type IR illuminators. If you're looking for 5mm LED in infrared, there must be plenty to choose from since they are so common, but I could not tell you if any meet your power specs.


----------



## rsk_productions (Dec 18, 2016)

Did you know this light from Ledprobcn?
60mm diameter 17w Cree MK-R





www.ledprobcn.com


----------



## betti154 (Dec 23, 2016)

night.hoodie said:


> idk about the power specs, but here's some info, not sure if it is what you need:
> 
> Cree's XLamp XP-E comes in far red:
> 730nm - 750nm (select VARIATIONS tab to see various XP-E reds)
> ...



Thank you for the info, much appreciated. 

Ds


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 17, 2017)

Randomly, I came across Ushio Opto Semiconductors, Inc., formerly Epitex, which has some extreme deep IR products, up to 1650nm. Here is the google translated page


----------



## Mkala (Jan 17, 2017)

An advice is you should not use big unknown sources LEDs from eBay like the one you linked, unless it is for testing or for playing with.
Specifications are miles away reality, quality and reliability is sometimes even worst than and incandescent lamp :laughing:

80+w in a package is not realistic for the moment, for example on the one your linked supply voltage is max 17v and current 3.5A. This take max 60w of power... for a advertised 100w  !! seriously.
And I can't estimated real power you get, aka efficiency of the chip. Luxeon, Cree and Osram have real good products, they can be used to work with, even if specifications looks less powerful.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Jan 17, 2017)

betti154 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask this question, but I'm not sure which group was relevant.
> 
> ...



It's not a high volume product so you are unlikely to find much in high power from what we consider reputable suppliers.

That said, currently there is not that much differentiation in near IR LEDs (850nm) and hence the die in those Chinese LEDs could be almost as good as anything else you are going to be putting your hands on. Epistar has one of the best red/IR processes and it could very well be their die. There is a lot more differentiation in white LEDs than there is in IR.

Are you looking to buy lots? You said you tested one. How many do you need?


----------



## betti154 (Mar 27, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> It's not a high volume product so you are unlikely to find much in high power from what we consider reputable suppliers.
> 
> That said, currently there is not that much differentiation in near IR LEDs (850nm) and hence the die in those Chinese LEDs could be almost as good as anything else you are going to be putting your hands on. Epistar has one of the best red/IR processes and it could very well be their die. There is a lot more differentiation in white LEDs than there is in IR.
> 
> Are you looking to buy lots? You said you tested one. How many do you need?



Thanks for input. Small run protoypes only, 6-8 max.


----------

